
Investors realize Nintendo didn’t develop Pokémon Go and shares plummet - bane
https://techcrunch.com/2016/07/25/investors-realize-nintendo-didnt-develop-pokemon-go-and-shares-plummet/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=FaceBook&sr_share=facebook
======
nickpeterson
Nintendo really needs to stop making hardware and develop their games for
mobile systems.

